# Any east coast fresh water guys????



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Has anyone been fishing Lake Washington the Stick Marsh or the St. Johns south of 520?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Been fishing some areas around orlando, top secret though The St. Johns has always been hit and miss with me. I'm probably doing something wrong.


----------



## smithst (Jun 23, 2012)

i fish the Stickmarsh, St. Johns, and Lake Washington for specks in the winter/ early spirng...other than that I just dont do much fresh water anymore..


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Well I decided to hit the St. Johns out of Lone cabbage last Saturday the 18th. The water is rising so fast because of all the rain there wasn't much going on. I ended up with a couple small bass and a few specks but nothing special. Also it rained so early that I was off the water by noon.


----------

